# Pretty cool trap



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Just ran across this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAmXjeyg-70 It would work well if your loft was somewhat elevated like this.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Raftree3- I like it when you are standing over the landing board and trap, the birds seem to enter faster because your on top of them. Especially if your birds are tame and totally at ease with you. If the birds aren't hungry and the landing board is above your head the birds tend to see a easy way to go up if they want to. Although this can be avoided with an overhang roof and using two poles with nets attached to a circular frame to place above them to prevent fly offs. Fly offs will lose you time during clocking in a race. Good luck, Nick..


----------

